# Bunker Strings version 2.0: new content, new features, new looks!



## thesteelydane (Feb 7, 2019)

EDIT JUNE 10 2021: Bunker Strings Vol. 1 has been updated to version 2.0 with new features and content. This is of course a free update for existing users. So what's new?


The bass ricochet tremolo that was missing from the initial release has been recorded and added.
The previous 78 patches have been consolidated down to just 11: a longs and a shorts patch for each instrument (including ensemble) and the bonus synth sounds are now also in a single patch. Select the articulation you want with GUI buttons or key switches.
No more having to load a different patch to switch between the normal and dense versions of an articulation. It's now selectable directly on the GUI.
Auto purge for the multi articulation patches: use only the RAM needed for the currently selected articulation.
Auto fade for the shorts: automatically stop any previously played notes or chords still ringing out any time you play a new note or chord. Cuts down on voice count and is more realistic.
And last but not least a complete overhaul of the GUI, without losing the charm of the original design.
To celebrate this massive update, Bunker Strings Vol. 1 is now back to intro pricing until June 25th - just $39 for a whole, and very unique, string library!

And yes, if you think this means VOl. 2 must be coming soon, you are correct - we're taking weeks, not months, but I can't put a specific date on it yet.

Here's an overview of everything that's new:



And here's the new GUI:






*INTRODUCING BUNKER STRINGS VOL.1

A new approach to sampling string textures*

Conceived and recorded deep underground in a World War II bunker in Copenhagen, Bunker Strings Vol. 1 is a collection of eclectic, modern and highly playable string textures and extended techniques, that will add a new sonic palette to your arsenal. Featuring violins, violas, cellos, basses and a full ensemble patch playing innovative textural techniques such as drumstick tremolo, as well as some incredibly tight and aggressive col legno shorts, this library will inspire your creativity and add a modern edge to your string writing. It’s designed to easily blend with your existing strings sounds thanks to the excellent dry recording quality and useful sound shaping controls directly on the interface. From soft, shimmering beauty to loud and bombastic, Bunker Strings is the perfect addition to any film, game and TV composer’s toolkit.

*What makes it special?*

Bunker Strings represents a new way of thinking about string texture sampling, because it lets you create dynamics and textural changes by literally changing the ensemble size on the fly with the density slider. This technique is only possible through the power of sampling, making this library a true virtual instrument in it's own right, one that lets you add life and shape to normally static textures. All the longs articulations are available in normal and extra dense versions, giving you the versatility to use the library in anything from a chamber piece to an epic trailer. The combination patches takes this concept a step further, letting you seamlessly morph from one texture into another.

*powerfull shorts*

Bunker Strings also features short col legno notes, a very popular sound in film music. Normally played by tapping the strings with the wood of the bow, we went for a drumstick instead! The result is crisp and tight shorts that can go from soft and ticking along in the background, to a massive, thunderous “whack it as hard as you can”. They add instant punch to your rhythmic writing, and blends really well with your existing string libraries, thanks to the dry recording space and useful controls for stereo image right on the interface. Best of all, the density slider also works on the shorts, letting you go from 3 to 9 players pr note.

*modern textures*

Bunker Strings is not a normal string library! The concept is unique and the sounds are raw and gritty, but can also be delicate and beautiful - and above all, this is a texture library you can actually play like an instrument. If you’re looking to spice up your string writing and add a distinct modern edge to your sound arsenal, this is the library for you. As one of the demo writers summarised it: “insta-Jonny Greenwood”

*try before you buy*

The original prototype for Bunker Strings, called “Scary Viola Pizz”, is available free of charge and with no limitations, so you can try the concept before you buy. All you have to do is sign up for the Bunker Samples mailing list https://bunkersamples.com/bunker-strings/freebies/ (here).

*intro discount*

For a limited time Bunker Strings Vol. 1 is available at a special introductory price of only $39 (full price $59). Offer ends on March 8.


INSTRUMENTS

Violins (3 to 9 players)
Violas (3 to 9 players)
Cellos (3 to 9 players)
Basses (3 to 9 players)
Full Ensemble
ARTICULATIONS

Drumstick shorts (power col legno) with 3 dynamic layers and 4 round robbins.
Drumstick tremolo
Soft pizz tremolo
Loud pizz tremolo
Ricochet tremolo (expect for basses)
Combination patches:
Soft into loud pizz
Pizz into drumstick trem
Pizz into ricochet trem

Bonus patches: 7 different sound design patches
To learn more, hear demos and buy, go to Bunker Samples.
or buy directly from Gumroad.

Walkthrough video:



Instrument GUIs:










@Cory Pelizzari has taken Bunker Strings for a spin. It's also an excellent overview of what the library is:


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 8, 2019)

I added the library to my template, and some patches feel like playing an angklung, but with strings instead of bamboo.


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 8, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> I added the library to my template, and some patches feel like playing an angklung, but with strings instead of bamboo.


I hope that's a good thing? Speaking of bamboo, since I now live in Vietnam, I'm thinking of sampling a K'lông pút .


----------



## D Halgren (Feb 8, 2019)

That Rotho demo is amazing! The bass sounds in this library have so much attack and depth. For lack of a better word, balls


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 8, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> That Rotho demo is amazing! The bass sounds in this library have so much attack and depth. For lack of a better word, balls


I would agree, but I am obviously biased. I do think the shorts are worth the price of admission alone, simply because they are THE most powerful col legnos I have ever heard - which is what what went for, drumsticks and all...


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 8, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> I hope that's a good thing? Speaking of bamboo, since I now live in Vietnam, I'm thinking of sampling a K'lông pút .


It's just the feel of the cascading notes with short attack. It doesn't make it asian sounding, but the rythmic effect can be similar to the angklung.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 8, 2019)

This is so great! I'd rather buy something like this than Diva.


----------



## fiestared (Feb 8, 2019)

Downloading ! I really like the concept of "what sampling can do that real thing can't" this is the only way to progress like our ancestors did... and of course make the Music that suit these new instruments !


----------



## ism (Feb 8, 2019)

That's a really wonderful library. 

Love the approach to dynamics, very striking. It gives almost a playable 'evo' like quality. Quite an inspired design choice.

Look forward to picking it up!


----------



## fiestared (Feb 8, 2019)

fiestared said:


> Downloading ! I really like the concept of "what sampling can do that real thing can't" this is the only way to progress like our ancestors did... and of course make the Music that suit these new instruments !


Just tried it for five minutes, for a first realisation, the result is amazing ! "great job great dane "


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 9, 2019)

Bunker Samples now has a Facebook page. Give it a like if you want to be the first to hear about upcoming project.

https://facebook.com/bunkersamples

And my friend Alex had a little video made for the demo he wrote for me:


----------



## rotho (Feb 10, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> That Rotho demo is amazing! The bass sounds in this library have so much attack and depth. For lack of a better word, balls



Cheers! I love the bass drumstick col legs, trems and ricochets they are mega aggressive prob the most hardcore col legno out there unless you did baseball bat col legno


----------



## ism (Feb 10, 2019)

rotho said:


> baseball bat col legno



So volume II then ...


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 12, 2019)

New demo track up - "Heatwave", showcasing the awesome power of a drumstick col legno!


----------



## Phil Harmony (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, I really like the demos, they have something special and a fresh sound. Cool product, I'd love to hear more different articulations with this functionality!


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 13, 2019)

Phil Harmony said:


> Wow, I really like the demos, they have something special and a fresh sound. Cool product, I'd love to hear more different articulations with this functionality!



Thank you, appreciate it! If this sells well enough to make a volume 2 financially viable, then I will for sure expand on the concept...


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 14, 2019)

I made a new (and much improved) walkthrough. Less talk, more sounds:


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 28, 2019)

Just a friendly reminder that intro pricing ends in a week. In other news, I’m working on some more video content, showing how well it blends with Spitfire’s LCO Strings!


----------



## Mornats (Mar 1, 2019)

You should try putting this through Tantra  oh boy!


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 1, 2019)

Mornats said:


> You should try putting this through Tantra  oh boy!



Would love to hear that!


----------



## Mornats (Mar 1, 2019)

I'll have limited access to my music PC over the next week but I'll do a quick demo if I get a chance. I did something similar with the pizz in Orchestral Swarm and Tantra and liked it but there's lots in Bunker Strings that should sound great through it too.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm way digging this library. The sound is pretty cool in general and I also like that fact that I can quickly create a track using only this lib and nothing else. I need to experiment a bit more tough - layering these instruments with other Kontakt stuff is fun. A lot of options.

Anyway, you recorded those strings in a bunker. How did you get that idea?  Not that I don't like that (I've had countless recording sessions in, let's say, weird makeshift studios), but it's definitely an unusual location.


----------



## VinRice (Mar 4, 2019)

Grab it while it's hot. Excellent library. Highly recommended. Straight into the template.


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 5, 2019)

VinRice said:


> Grab it while it's hot. Excellent library. Highly recommended. Straight into the template.



Thanks! Thrilled that you like it, makes all the hard work worth it!


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 5, 2019)

sleepy hollow said:


> I'm way digging this library. The sound is pretty cool in general and I also like that fact that I can quickly create a track using only this lib and nothing else. I need to experiment a bit more tough - layering these instruments with other Kontakt stuff is fun. A lot of options.
> Anyway, you recorded those strings in a bunker. How did you get that idea?  Not that I don't like that (I've had countless recording sessions in, let's say, weird makeshift studios), but it's definitely an unusual location.



Hey thanks! Means a lot to me! As for the bunker, it was my studio at the time. It was built in 1944, but by the city of Copenhagen, not the Germans as most think, as a bomb shelter. Of course, Copenhagen was never really bombed during the war, except a few raids by the allieds, but with the Red Army approaching from the East there was a real chance the city could become a battlefield in the final days of the war, so people in power thought it would be a good idea to build some bomb shelters. They're scattered across the entire city. At the beginning of the cold war they were all upgraded with sand air filters, when the big scare was chemical attacks from the USSR, and they were kept on standby all the way through the 80's. Then the city began renting them out to musicians. A friend of mine got one, and turned it into a studio. And I rented it from him (now I live in Hanoi, but I plan on going back every summer and record more stuff in the Bunker - unless I can get my new studio in Hanoi to sound as good as the Bunker).

It wasn't without challenges working down there. First off all there's no daylight, but far more problematic was the lack of running water and toilet facilities. Let's just say you had to plan your day carefully, and remain good friends with the cafe owners in the area. And in the winter it was freezing down there. I loved it though, it was my creative space for a year and a half! And of course Bunker Strings was born there, so when I moved back to Vietnam to be with my girlfriend I named my new business after the bunker. I do miss it and look forward to next summer where I will have at least a few weeks there.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Mar 5, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> Hey thanks! Means a lot to me! As for the bunker, it was simply my studio at the time, so it was a question of "do what you can with what you have." It was built in 1944, but by the city of Copenhagen, not the Germans as most think, as a bomb shelter. Of course, Copenhagen was never really bombed during the war, except a few raids by the allieds, but with the Red Army approaching from the East there was a real chance the city could become a battlefield in the final days of the war, so people in power thought it would be a good idea to build some bomb shelters. They're scattered across the entire city. At the beginning of the cold war they were all upgraded with sand air filters, when the big scare was chemical attacks from the USSR, and they were kept on standby all the way through the 80's. Then the city began renting them out to musicians. A friend of mine got one, and turned it into a studio. And I rented it from him (now I live in Hanoi, but I plan on going back every summer and record more stuff in the Bunker - unless I can get my new studio in Hanoi to sound as good as the Bunker).
> 
> It wasn't without challenges working down there. First off all there's no daylight, but far more problematic was the lack of running water and toilet facilities. Let's just say you had to plan your day carefully, and remain good friends with the cafe owners in the area. And in the winter it was freezing down there. I loved it though, it was my creative space for a year and a half! And of course Bunker Strings was born there, so when I moved back to Vietnam to be with my girlfriend I named my new business after the bunker. I do miss it and look forward to next summer where I will have at least a few weeks there.



Blimey — Strangelove Studios! Loving the strings, though — very well done, Nicolaj.


----------



## MPortmann (Mar 5, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> Hey thanks! Means a lot to me! As for the bunker, it was my studio at the time. It was built in 1944, but by the city of Copenhagen, not the Germans as most think, as a bomb shelter. Of course, Copenhagen was never really bombed during the war, except a few raids by the allieds, but with the Red Army approaching from the East there was a real chance the city could become a battlefield in the final days of the war, so people in power thought it would be a good idea to build some bomb shelters. They're scattered across the entire city. At the beginning of the cold war they were all upgraded with sand air filters, when the big scare was chemical attacks from the USSR, and they were kept on standby all the way through the 80's. Then the city began renting them out to musicians. A friend of mine got one, and turned it into a studio. And I rented it from him (now I live in Hanoi, but I plan on going back every summer and record more stuff in the Bunker - unless I can get my new studio in Hanoi to sound as good as the Bunker).
> 
> It wasn't without challenges working down there. First off all there's no daylight, but far more problematic was the lack of running water and toilet facilities. Let's just say you had to plan your day carefully, and remain good friends with the cafe owners in the area. And in the winter it was freezing down there. I loved it though, it was my creative space for a year and a half! And of course Bunker Strings was born there, so when I moved back to Vietnam to be with my girlfriend I named my new business after the bunker. I do miss it and look forward to next summer where I will have at least a few weeks there.



Loving this library!


----------



## skythemusic (Mar 5, 2019)

Purchased! Hopefully it’s cool to download in a couple months once I’m in my new space.


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 5, 2019)

skythemusic said:


> Purchased! Hopefully it’s cool to download in a couple months once I’m in my new space.



That should be fine. It will always be available in your Gumroad account too.


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 8, 2019)

Just a friendly reminder that intro pricing ends in less than 24 hours!


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 8, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> A friend of mine got one, and turned it into a studio. [...] It wasn't without challenges working down there. First off all *there's no daylight*



I strongly recommend setting up one of those therapy lamps against winter depression there.


The studio looks very cool though!


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 4, 2019)

@Cory Pelizzari have done a great review of Bunker Strings!


----------



## BackelundMusic (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi guys. A new demo for this intriguing library. Instead of using it in a horror kind of track I went for some avant-garde jazz. Enjoy:


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 14, 2019)

BackelundMusic said:


> Hi guys. A new demo for this intriguing library. Instead of using it in a horror kind of track I went for some avant-garde jazz. Enjoy:



That's great! What an ingenious use of the library. Kudos!


----------



## BackelundMusic (Apr 14, 2019)

Wow! Thank you very much


----------



## thesteelydane (May 14, 2019)

That is indeed a lovely and very creative demo @BackelundMusic! In other news I stumbled upon this the other day...don't know who made it, but I think owners of Bunker Strings will appreciate it. It certainly reminds me of how the drumstick col legnos were sampled...*








*) No instruments where harmed in the making of Bunker Strings!


----------



## skythemusic (May 30, 2019)

PMed you for downloading help!


----------



## thesteelydane (Jun 27, 2019)

A couple of new reviews by Sample Library Review and Chris Siu are up. 



> In an ever-growing market of string libraries, it is exciting to see a relatively new developer take a more experimental sampling approach in an attempt to capture original, unheard textures. In a business where composers are constantly striving to create and shape their original sound, Bunker Strings Vol. I does just that and absolutely delivers on its promises of a unique, innovative string sample library. A very cool library for any media composer looking to add some distinctive string textures and techniques to their palette!



https://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-bunker-strings-vol-i-by-bunker-samples/

And Chris Siu has done an excellent video review:


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 24, 2019)

To celebrate Halloween I created a little tutorial on how you can mix Bunker Strings and Spitfire’s excellent LCO library, to get some truly unique horror textures. 



Incidentally, I’m also having a surprise Halloween Sale - until November 3rd, you can pick up Bunker Strings for just $39!


----------



## Mornats (Oct 24, 2019)

Surely you mean Boo-nker Strings...


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 1, 2020)

Thrilled and grateful that Bunker Strings Vol.1 was nominated in the category best new string library of 2019 by Sample Library Review. Thank you to all my users who must have voted for it, means a lot to me! And Vol.2 is just around the corner!









Best of 2019 – Sample Libraries, Virtual Instruments and Plugins Year in Review - Sample Library Review


This page is sponsored by our friends at Realitone. Realitone, best known for vocal libraries for Kontakt such as Realivox Ladies and Realivox Blue continue to push boundaries with their 2019 release, Hip Hop Creator, which functions as an entire Hip Hop production studio all inside of Kontakt...




www.samplelibraryreview.com


----------



## thesteelydane (Jun 9, 2021)

Bunker Strings Vol. 1 has been updated to version 2.0 and it's a big update. New samples, new features, new GUI. It's also back to intro pricing until June 25th! See original post for details, but here's the gist of it:

- Brand new bass ricochet samples
- New unified key switching patches
- No more switching patches to switch between normal and extra density patches. It's a switch on the GUI now.
- Auto purge of unused articulations
- New Auto fade out script for short samples


----------

